# dark skyes: mlp dating sim



## chesse20 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2110528317/dark-skyes-an-epic-brony-dating-sim
Anyone else hyped for this amazing game?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2014)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh wow....that's....interesting...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking forward to the cease-and-desist letter.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 13, 2014)

Good news everyone, shit's fake. Go to the comments and enjoy the hilarity. 

Oh and this happened. God bless these people, in between the ridiculous kickstarter video and this shit I've been laughing my ass off.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 13, 2014)

Well congrats, he may of arguably committed fraud for humor.
Because you know... requesting for funding under false pretences is actually a nasty crime.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 13, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Well congrats, he may of arguably committed fraud for humor.
> Because you know... requesting for funding under false pretences is actually a nasty crime.



Well to be fair anyone who seriously gives money for a My Little Pony dating sim probably doesn't deserve their money.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;fisXRmdTR54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fisXRmdTR54[/video]

Oh wait it's fake? That's freaking hilarious^^ I mean, he's not taking any money. Kickstarter only takes your money if the project actually does get funded.
So if the goal isn't reached or if he cancels the project no one loses any money.


----------



## Phyre (Mar 13, 2014)

It's not real,i think.I'm a girl brony,and i personally don't support these kinda things.My Little Pony was made for little girls like me,and,sadly,is turned into something else...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 13, 2014)

Dude get that shit out of here no one wants that. 

Bloody hell...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2014)

Man this is the best scam yet...
Like that Brony dating site


----------



## Rouge Artist (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, that video made no sense... whatever that weird alien was supposed to be. Anyways I tried watching it from a game designers point of view, trying to remember all of the effort and talent that must have went into it, but I couldn't keep a strait face halfway through. 

Being around the anime fandom for a while has taught me a few things about dating sims, they are ether made by someone who's ether trolling that fandom, doing a parody of it, or are just really into that show. first thing I thought was this can only end badly.

I really don't get some of the bronies that are out there at times. I think I saw that someone has thrown $750 at this project? I might just have to check in on this in a few weeks to see what happens. Could be a real game or it might just be one of the biggest trolling's/scam that I have seen.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 13, 2014)

Rouge Artist said:


> Well, that video made no sense... whatever that weird alien was supposed to be. Anyways I tried watching it from a game designers point of view, trying to remember all of the effort and talent that must have went into it, but I couldn't keep a strait face halfway through.



I personally had to stop at "transpony". That was too much, too quick.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope it goes through, I wanna see how bad this thing can get.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 13, 2014)

Reading the title I almost thought we were talking about the Gamecube Game that advertised Skittles. 

http://www.giantbomb.com/darkened-skye/3030-2329/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2014)

Phyre said:


> It's not real,i think.I'm a girl brony,and i personally don't support these kinda things.My Little Pony was made for little girls like me,and,sadly,is turned into something else...


Namely, a cult for genuine social retards.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 13, 2014)

. . .

I am lost for words.


----------



## Troj (Mar 13, 2014)

I would sincerely like to watch Jet, Night Switch, and Wind Mistress go on magical gothy adventures together.

The premise, meanwhile, itself fills me with sadistic childlike glee, because there's so much potential comedy fodder here. The only way it could go further over the top is if it were being done by the Japanese.

Ooh, and the plot thickens: http://ponyville.co/r34-sites/MLP-F...rk-skyes-dating-sim-revealed-scam-101321.html


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 14, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I personally had to stop at "transpony". That was too much, too quick.


Don't stop! you'll miss the dominatrix pony! :V


----------

